# Rugby~V~Football



## rgp (Mar 17, 2018)

A question for our UK / Down-Under members.

I notice there is no protective gear in Rugby. Are there head injury / neurological problems as in American football ? Or at least to the same degree as American football?

Also, are there the number of "news worthy" issues among the athlete's ? IE..drug abuse, legal issues etc. ?


----------



## TonyK (Mar 18, 2018)

My son played college rugby for four years here in the US. Some of the forwards wore head protection (skullcaps) to prevent concussions etc. I know five of his teammates suffered concussions one season and had to miss some games. There were similar injuries that are found in American football yet the players do not wear pads and other safety equipment. He studied abroad in New Zealand and found out that their universities consider rugby to be the most popular sport.


----------



## irishtom (Aug 3, 2018)

May I add to this Thread please ?

The laws on concussion have gone very, very strict. When a player is suspected of having been concussed he is removed from play, given a test, (sorry, don't know the details) if he passes the test he sits for 10 minutes before being allowed to re-join the game.

The head protection or 'scrumcaps' probably help but their main purpose is to prevent 'Cauliflower' ears which, take my word for it, can be very sore and bleed very easily.

The drugs issue is the same as everywhere else and there have been a few, very few, people exposed.

I am an avid rugby supporter, in fact I am a complete rugby freak !


----------

